# what steel for a knife, 1095?



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

I have been looking alot into ontario knives for a general survival knife. They are mostly 1095 carbon steel. what is good and bad about 1095 and what other steel should i consider in the $75 price range


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I actually prefer a high Carbon steel knife, since it's easier to put a razor sharp edge on it. Stainless on the other hand will hold an edge longer than Carbon, but is harder to get the edge. Also there is the issue of caring for the Carbon steel knife, which takes more effort than Stainless. I guess it comes down to preference, and whether you're a purist or not.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

You might want to ask the same question in here: http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f81/


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Howdy. I make knives.
Any good spring steel is an almost perfect blade properly ground and treated. I use mainly recycled steel such as old files, leaf spring and industrial mower blades.
1095 carbon steel is an excellent blade steel, BUT avoid the heavy hollow grind models as they can chip if not properly treated, the pilot survival model is what I normally pack in my "go" kits. but just for general use or something that will get the hell beat out of it, I use one of my own.


----------



## carnut1100 (Oct 9, 2008)

1095 is a plain high carbon steel. 
As such it does not perform quite a well as some of the exotic alloy steels, but it does perform well and is very predictable. 
Is gonna take a good edge and cut well but watch it for rust...


----------



## Guardian (Jan 17, 2012)

wolverine_173 said:


> I have been looking alot into ontario knives for a general survival knife. They are mostly 1095 carbon steel. what is good and bad about 1095 and what other steel should i consider in the $75 price range


Bought one of these recently and with the trial " Prime" account was a good deal. Not sure if your interested but so far its been a good "beater" knife kicking around the lawn and woods. Gonna add a couple more for our bags. They are high carbon steel and I prefer that over stainless for edge retention. Mine don't sit long enough to be rusty either. :dunno:


----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

Guardian said:


> Bought one of these recently and with the trial " Prime" account was a good deal. Not sure if your interested but so far its been a good "beater" knife kicking around the lawn and woods. Gonna add a couple more for our bags. They are high carbon steel and I prefer that over stainless for edge retention. Mine don't sit long enough to be rusty either. :dunno:


already got one. good little knife.

but I wanted something more heavy duty in case i want to baton with it


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

I think the batoning requirement is an unnecessary fad, but here's a knife I've been using for a while (not for batoning), that's made with 1095 and not overly expensive. It may fit in with what you're looking for.

http://www.amazon.com/Schrade-SCHF9-Extreme-Survival-Carbon/dp/B0033H7VI6


----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

well i want it to baton so that I dont need to bring a hatchet to process wood


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

wolverine_173 said:


> well i want it to baton so that I dont need to bring a hatchet to process wood


You can process wood without a hatchet and without batoning. Regardless, if you wish to baton, that's your choice. There's nothing wrong that.

I just feel that many living room survivalists have fallen in love with the batoning ability requirement of knives and think that if a knife isn't suited for it then it's not a true survival tool.

I don't use the Schrade for batoning but it's been tested by many for that purpose. You can see a lot of reviews posted online. You'll not find many others in that price range with carbon blades.


----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

than how do you split wood?


----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

which is better 1095 carbon steel or 154cm stainless?


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

wolverine_173 said:


> than how do you split wood?


----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

I can do the same thing with a bk2 if i really dont want to hit it with the wood


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

wolverine_173 said:


> I can do the same thing with a bk2 if i really dont want to hit it with the wood


So why do you want to hit it with the wood?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

wolverine_173 said:


> which is better 1095 carbon steel or 154cm stainless?


Stainless sucks at life.Just get a high nickle/carbon mix or a HSS blade and take care of it!


----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

labotomi said:


> So why do you want to hit it with the wood?


because i dont feel it does any more damage


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

wolverine_173 said:


> because i dont feel it does any more damage


Then why did you reject the Mora suggested earlier?


----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

its not full tang


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

But hitting it doesnt do any more damage (your statement) 

I've been waiting for someone to let me know why I would ever want to baton wood. I can get the same results in a safer way with less stress on whatever tool is used. Nobody has come up with anything close to it being necessary or even better. 

If you can provide an answer, please do so because I'm trying to understand this fad.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

labotomi said:


> I can get the same results in a safer way with less stress on whatever tool is used. Nobody has come up with anything close to it being necessary or even better.


Please share your tip


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

You could just get a "hack knife" and beat hell out of it until your heart's content.
http://home.comcast.net/~jrburch_h/camping/wood_cutting.html


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

LincTex said:


> Please share your tip


Basically the same as in the previously posted video.


----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

ok I need a knife for processing game. I would like a nicer knife my kids would want when im gone. Micarta handles. would be nice if it were less than $100. 

I see survive is doing an SK line that is less expensive. any other recommendations would be great, pics are even better


----------

